# Tape always seems to slide



## Furniturebldr (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello all!

With the slowing economy, I've been forced to tend to other trades to keep the money coming into the business. I've always had a struggle doing taping and mudding. Hopefully someone can help me become better at taping and mudding.

I always seem to have issues with the tape sliding around on me. I put a coat over the seam or area of repair, lightly push the tape into the mud, slowly moving the knife to squeeze out the mud and flatten the tape. I can't seem to keep the tape still. What am I doing wrong that the tape always seems to slide on me? 

Also, After I smooth it out, I would typically apply more mud right on top of it to help keep the tape down and help prevent it from bubbling.

Am I even doing this correctly and what tips can you offer me to tape and mud faster.

Thanks ahead of time!

Mike


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

it's sliding because you're pushing too hard, also try a lighter mixture. don't put mud over the tape until it's set up, or dry. the only way to prevent bubbling is by having even behind it. Same concept as duct tape, or scotch tape. the mud is your adhesive


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Depending on how much work you're going to get into with taping, you might want to consider wet-taping instead of dry taping (wet-tape meaning putting the mud onto the tape before putting it on the wall instead of putting mud first on the wall).


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

don't give away all of our secrets


----------



## Furniturebldr (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks guys!

In regard to wet taping, I've never tried that before. What do you find is the easiest way to apply the mud to the tape?

Today, I had some small patch pieces that were about 2" long and the tape was moving all over the place. 

Any other tips?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

come up to Mn, bring lots of cash, and I'll teach you


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

Teach us all how to build furniture, too.



Furniturebldr said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> In regard to wet taping, I've never tried that before. What do you find is the easiest way to apply the mud to the tape?
> 
> ...


If they're 2" long, it's hard to control slipping no matter how you put the tapes on. Errm, you won't need an expensive machine for dinky little patches anyway.

Maybe fiber-tape would be better.


----------



## Furniturebldr (Feb 17, 2009)

ask away and ill be happy to help and provide pics where i can


----------

